

Einstein’s Camera: How one renegade photographer is hacking... - kirtijthorat
https://medium.com/matter/88aa8a185898

======
sunpazed
Hmm.
[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=slit+photography](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=slit+photography)

